

HN: How many support requests do you get per day? - marcamillion

On average, please give an estimate based on the total number of users you have.<p>Also, it would be nice if you could break it down into two categories:
- Pre-sales Inquiries
- Existing customer support requests of all kinds.<p>Trying to get an idea as to what to plan for.<p>Thanks.<p>P.S. I know that it will vary according to app and release events (e.g. a major feature release/UI makeover might make support requests spike), but I mean as a general rule on a regular day.
======
patio11
Bingo Card Creator has over 200k users (4k paid) and, in a typical week, gets
about 2k new trials. (New trial users dominate support requests.)

I average about 2 pre-sales inquiries and below one support request per day
(call it 5 a week maybe). This is after several years of optimization to kill
things prior to them getting in my inbox: if you extrapolated from my 2007
numbers, I'd be dealing with hundreds of emails a day.

Appointment Reminder is not nearly as mature, and sales is higher touch than
BCC. As a result I end up writing orders of magnitude more email per customer
than I do with BCC. The total burden in terms of emails is lower, the time
burden is higher because most issues are novel (I haven't had a novel BCC
issue in, hmm, months?)

I do not use macroed-up responses to CS issues, but I honestly should.

~~~
marcamillion
Thanks as always patio.

At least now I have, what I would consider a 'fringe' case. Not in a bad way,
but a case that shows me the possibility of having a few K paid users with
very light touch daily customer support.

Look forward to hearing others.

------
aeden
DNSimple has been in business since June 2010 and has just over 300 paying
subscribers. I usually average 1 to 2 support requests per day. I may only get
1 to 2 pre-sales inquiries per week - most sales occur via self-service. I
hand craft each response for support emails.

HTH.

~~~
marcamillion
Thanks for sharing aeden. How many non-paying users do you guys have (if you
have any) ? How many support requests come from those ?

~~~
aeden
We don't have non-paying users. :-)

